# This is hysterical.



## redtailgal (Nov 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/_XZn0Jz_D2k

lol, its more hysterical that I cannot get the stinkin video embedded.

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_XZn0Jz_D2k?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_XZn0Jz_D2k?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Nov 25, 2011)

I enjoyed that!!!! I love that pink tractor, even though I'm not a big fan of the color pink.


----------



## elevan (Nov 25, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XZn0Jz_D2k[/youtube]



In order to embed, select the long link version and then put it between [youtube] [/youtube]


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 25, 2011)

ok.

I KNEW it could be done!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL   Guess there is a new country singer who parodies the popular songs. Now I'll have to check out the rest of this guys songs.

I'd take a pretty pink tractor!


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 23, 2012)

oh great just spent about 20-30 minutes laughing at his others, particularly like "dogs on fire"

thanks for sharing


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

LOVE IT!  I would take that pretty pink tractor any day.  NICE!


----------



## Teeah3612 (Feb 24, 2012)

I want one!


----------

